# Tentative hurrah!



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

After the disappointment of my last post I have been reluctant to share my news just in case I jinx it but I _think _that Marcus and I have chosen our breeder. After many conversations and emails we feel we would very much like a puppy from Broadreach Dogs. Anne potentially has two litters to choose from:

Cookie, a gold and white working Cocker x Archie, an apricot Miniature Poodle
Chloe, a black and white working Cocker x Oscar, an apricot Miniature Poodle. 

Both girls were mated at the end of October so if the pregnancies have ‘taken’ pups should be born at the end of December and ready to take home the third week of February. The timing would be perfect – we’ve nearly finished work on our new house, then it’s Christmas, then we’re off skiing for a week, then the cats will have settled in and then it will be puppy time! 

Anne doesn’t start a waiting list until she knows her bitches are in pup so I wait with baited breath to find out – wish us luck! 

Turi x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

How exciting turi, any idea which you woud like if they both work out?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After the disappointment of my last post I have been reluctant to share my news just in case I jinx it but I _think _that Marcus and I have chosen our breeder. After many conversations and emails we feel we would very much like a puppy from Broadreach Dogs. Anne potentially has two litters to choose from:
> 
> ...


:jumping::jumping: whisper *congratulations* whisper :twothumbs::congrats: i will keep everything crossed for you!
See that puppy shopping splurge was a good idea!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am not jinx'ing .. but yippy .. this is great news 

I don't know Anne and as you all know I don't like to recommend breeders as I feel finding a breeder is a very personal choice .. however what I have read I like ... hey which is good coming from me ha ha ha 

Well done on all your research Turi .. I knew you would find the right breeder for you and Marcus (hey at least you let him have a say ... I only ask my hubby at the naming stage) xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That's brilliant news, how exciting!! xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I am not jinx'ing .. but yippy .. this is great news
> 
> I don't know Anne and as you all know I don't like to recommend breeders as I feel finding a breeder is a very personal choice .. however what I have read I like ... hey which is good coming from me ha ha ha
> 
> Well done on all your research Turi .. I knew you would find the right breeder for you and Marcus (hey at least you let him have a say ... I only ask my hubby at the naming stage) xxx


Oh no hno: hubby is so not allowed to get involved with animal names- Izzi was 'our' first pet, he wanted to call her 'sandy'. Now i don't mind the name 'sandy' but she is BLACK and WHITE!! He knows that he doesn't have a vote (poor man doesn't get any choices!) and he knows to keep :tapedshut: for his own good!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oooooh! Shhhhhhhh! Fingers crossed! ........Everything crossed! .......Congratulations! This would be perfect timing. 

Karen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Oh no hno: hubby is so not allowed to get involved with animal names- Izzi was 'our' first pet, he wanted to call her 'sandy'. Now i don't mind the name 'sandy' but she is BLACK and WHITE!! He knows that he doesn't have a vote (poor man doesn't get any choices!) and he knows to keep :tapedshut: for his own good!!


I actually came up with Luna's name. I saw she had a little white crescent "moon" on her muzzle so chose Luna. Harri had loved names ending with a vowel but did initially want Bella (allegedly not due to Twilight). However, on our drive back from Take That at Wembley, on the day before Puppy Selection, she looked in the sky and saw the crescent moon and decided Luna was right.

What she didn't tell me until later was that she had asked Charlie if he preferred Bella or Luna and he said Luna. She told him not to tell me that!!!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> I actually came up with Luna's name. I saw she had a little white crescent "moon" on her muzzle so chose Luna. Harri had loved names ending with a vowel but did initially want Bella (allegedly not due to Twilight). However, on our drive back from Take That at Wembley, on the day before Puppy Selection, she looked in the sky and saw the crescent moon and decided Luna was right.
> 
> What she didn't tell me until later was that she had asked Charlie if he preferred Bella or Luna and he said Luna. She told him not to tell me that!!!!


Ah now Luna i like. Problem is my husband is terrible with naming- he wanted our white cat Dexter to be called 'snowy' and our ragdoll cat Finlay 'fluffy'. Working where i do i see the same names over and over so like something a little less popular!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry Turi- didn't mean to hijack your puppy thread.

I wouldn't have been able to keep quiet- you must be so excited


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ooooh Turi! Quietly excited for you and keeping everything crossed! I know you will keep us updated with any news!  xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

So could bearty:arty2: in Feb then


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Turi

Really pleased for you- hope it turns out as hoped x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

:congrats: hope all goes to plan J x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations  Hope it all works out this time as I know how excited you are!  x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Great news Turi- a puppy Valentine! Now there's a name.....
So happy for you ))
Fingers arms legs and toes all crossed for a happy healthy puppy for you xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Oh no hno: hubby is so not allowed to get involved with animal names- Izzi was 'our' first pet, he wanted to call her 'sandy'. Now i don't mind the name 'sandy' but she is BLACK and WHITE!! He knows that he doesn't have a vote (poor man doesn't get any choices!) and he knows to keep :tapedshut: for his own good!!


My hubby picked Oakley and Picnic ... I liked Fletcher and Oscar .. and wait for it Missy and Truffle .. he has good taste .. well he married me


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi, that's fabulous news :twothumbs: So, Breeder decision made! All being well, you just have to choose a litter, then a pup! I can't wait to see what you finally choose! :spy::congrats:


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Turi

I contacted Broadreach when I was looking for a pup, however I wanted one with a Brown nose and she only had black, how fussy am I


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed Turi. You must be so relieved to have made a decision. Now for the mums to do their job and bring you some happiness and joy!!! X


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Cookie, a gold and white working Cocker x Archie, an apricot Miniature Poodle
> Chloe, a black and white working Cocker x Oscar, an apricot Miniature Poodle


Hi Turi, that's great news. Either of the above sound great ... both! Can't wait to hear more about them. S x


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Turi,
Great news , fingers crossed for you. Our puppy Stevie is from Broadreach and her dad was Archie. I'm sure your wait will be worth it, and at least you are organised. I was still shopping for puppy bits and pieces 2 days before we collected her!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Eeeeeek, another multi-quote. I love these 



Pepster said:


> How exciting turi, any idea which you woud like if they both work out?


I think the golden girl more than likely... Marcus has said I can choose the name (I'll come to that...) if we get a golden Cockapoo. I think that's just bribery... 



lola24 said:


> :jumping::jumping: whisper *congratulations* whisper :twothumbs::congrats: i will keep everything crossed for you!
> See that puppy shopping splurge was a good idea!!


Thank you! I was beginning to wonder what I was going to do with all the puppy toys I'd bought! 



JoJo said:


> I am not jinx'ing .. but yippy .. this is great news
> 
> I don't know Anne and as you all know I don't like to recommend breeders as I feel finding a breeder is a very personal choice .. however what I have read I like ... hey which is good coming from me ha ha ha
> 
> Well done on all your research Turi .. I knew you would find the right breeder for you and Marcus (hey at least you let him have a say ... I only ask my hubby at the naming stage) xxx



Thank you JoJo - my OCD spread sheet was worth it in the end! 




Sarette said:


> That's brilliant news, how exciting!! xx


Thank you! x



lola24 said:


> Oh no hno: hubby is so not allowed to get involved with animal names- Izzi was 'our' first pet, he wanted to call her 'sandy'. Now i don't mind the name 'sandy' but she is BLACK and WHITE!! He knows that he doesn't have a vote (poor man doesn't get any choices!) and he knows to keep :tapedshut: for his own good!!


Marcus' name of choice? Bobo. I mean for goodness sake..! But Sandy for a black and white dog - that's just bananas! 



Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oooooh! Shhhhhhhh! Fingers crossed! ........Everything crossed! .......Congratulations! This would be perfect timing.
> 
> Karen xx


Thank you Karen - I'm hoping Marcus won't be disappointed. I know he basically wants a Rufus! 



sharplesfamily said:


> I actually came up with Luna's name. I saw she had a little white crescent "moon" on her muzzle so chose Luna. Harri had loved names ending with a vowel but did initially want Bella (allegedly not due to Twilight). However, on our drive back from Take That at Wembley, on the day before Puppy Selection, she looked in the sky and saw the crescent moon and decided Luna was right.
> 
> What she didn't tell me until later was that she had asked Charlie if he preferred Bella or Luna and he said Luna. She told him not to tell me that!!!!


Luna is one of my favourite names so well done - fantastic choice! 



lola24 said:


> Ah now Luna i like. Problem is my husband is terrible with naming- he wanted our white cat Dexter to be called 'snowy' and our ragdoll cat Finlay 'fluffy'. Working where i do i see the same names over and over so like something a little less popular!!


What were the cats called in the end? We were going to call our Bengal 'Puck' and then realised how that would sound shouted loudly in the garden... 



Sezra said:


> Ooooh Turi! Quietly excited for you and keeping everything crossed! I know you will keep us updated with any news!  xx


Of course - will definitely keep you all updated! 



M&M's mummy said:


> So could bearty:arty2: in Feb then


Fingers crossed!!! 



loobylou said:


> Hi Turi
> 
> Really pleased for you- hope it turns out as hoped x


Me too - I don't think I can cope with any more Cockapoo disappointment. 



Jukee Doodles said:


> :congrats: hope all goes to plan J x


Thank you Julia. How are Willow's babies btw? When are you going to reveal the colours?! 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Congratulations  Hope it all works out this time as I know how excited you are!  x


Thanks Laura - told Marcus about the dancing trick today. He looked at me a bit strangely... think he's going to be concentrating on playing with rugby balls instead! 



Missgvus said:


> Great news Turi- a puppy Valentine! Now there's a name.....
> So happy for you ))
> Fingers arms legs and toes all crossed for a happy healthy puppy for you xx


My Grandpa was born on Valentine and called Valentine! 



JoJo said:


> My hubby picked Oakley and Picnic ... I liked Fletcher and Oscar .. and wait for it Missy and Truffle .. he has good taste .. well he married me


Of course he has fantastic taste in women Jojo 



Jedicrazy said:


> Turi, that's fabulous news :twothumbs: So, Breeder decision made! All being well, you just have to choose a litter, then a pup! I can't wait to see what you finally choose! :spy::congrats:


Eeeeeek, so excited Clare! 



Fifi said:


> Hi Turi
> 
> I contacted Broadreach when I was looking for a pup, however I wanted one with a Brown nose and she only had black, how fussy am I


I don't think that's fussy - I'd have liked green eyes too. But if I had EVERY box ticked I'd be waiting forever and I've already been waiting a year! 



sharplesfamily said:


> Fingers crossed Turi. You must be so relieved to have made a decision. Now for the mums to do their job and bring you some happiness and joy!!! X


Thank you Harri! x



Mogdog said:


> Hi Turi, that's great news. Either of the above sound great ... both! Can't wait to hear more about them. S x


Thank you 

Will let you all know if I have any news. Re names we have

Roo
Pumpkin
Jaffa
Rupert
Baxter 
Amber
Neva

I like Mango too but know Marcus would never let me get away with it! 

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rustler said:


> Hi Turi,
> Great news , fingers crossed for you. Our puppy Stevie is from Broadreach and her dad was Archie. I'm sure your wait will be worth it, and at least you are organised. I was still shopping for puppy bits and pieces 2 days before we collected her!


Thank you! How are you and Stevie getting along? Who was Steve's Mum? Any more recent pictures - we all love pictures on here 

Turi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Roo......I love Roo. J x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha everyone who sees Izzie dancing loves it  But I suppose it's better for a girl to do than a boy? Lol
What *** do you think you'll end up with?
& what colour in the end?  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Roo......I love Roo. J x


I like Roo too but it does sound like Poo... 

Would have to find another 'toilet' word 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Haha everyone who sees Izzie dancing loves it  But I suppose it's better for a girl to do than a boy? Lol
> What *** do you think you'll end up with?
> & what colour in the end?  x


I'd love a boy. Marcus would like a girl.  Any difference folks? 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> I'd love a boy. Marcus would like a girl.  Any difference folks?
> 
> Turi x


That's strange haha, thought it would the other way round *** wise 
I couldn't really tell you of differences as I only have girlies :/
We just didn't want boys because some hump a lot which we didn't fancy haha. Some of our friends have a Beagle & he used to hump all the time for like a year, so that was our decider, other than that i'm not sure if i'd mind either. x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

I was always led to believe boys were more loving!! 
my boycie is ...... also he's entire male but he doesn't hump...... me .. hubby or other dogs ... 
whether we are lucky .. just don't know... 
I didn't fancy a girl with the seasons ... 
personal prefence but when u see pups and fall in love .....ahhh 
that ll be the one xxx 
good luck 
mar xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> That's strange haha, thought it would the other way round *** wise
> I couldn't really tell you of differences as I only have girlies :/
> We just didn't want boys because some hump a lot which we didn't fancy haha. Some of our friends have a Beagle & he used to hump all the time for like a year, so that was our decider, other than that i'm not sure if i'd mind either. x


Someone told Marcus that a girl would love him more than a boy and now he’s fixated on getting a girl! 

Hmmmm, humping doesn’t sound great though. I already have two gay cats who are at it all the time!




marzy said:


> I was always led to believe boys were more loving!!
> my boycie is ...... also he's entire male but he doesn't hump...... me .. hubby or other dogs ...
> whether we are lucky .. just don't know...
> I didn't fancy a girl with the seasons ...
> ...


Whether we get a girl or a boy it will be neutered so long-term we wouldn’t have to deal with things like seasons. However, because the dog will be going to day care we’d have to organise some sort of cover for a girl’s first season as understandably the day care centre we use won’t accept a girl in season – I understand it’s healthier for girls to be neutered after their first one. 

My aunt had a male dog that had been neutered and it used to hump everything… I wonder if it’s luck of the draw!

Turi x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

turi
our boycie goes doggy day care too .. 
even with bitches who haven't been done and all fine ! 
good luck with future pup xx 
marzy 
xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I love the name roo- i wanted to have a red one called roo but would spell it roux.
In my house we have (at the moment) Maggie, Izzi, Lola, Dexter and Finlay.
I like names that i don't hear a lot at work. We had one dog register last week called ezri which went in my book of potential names (for the future of course!). I also like girly names like dolly, layla, lilly, tegan, kita etc etc!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Someone told Marcus that a girl would love him more than a boy and now he’s fixated on getting a girl!
> 
> Hmmmm, humping doesn’t sound great though. I already have two gay cats who are at it all the time!
> 
> ...


My Izzie absolutely loves everyone haha, but when she first came home she seemed obsessed with men  As in she loves mine & my sisters boyfriends to bits lol. I've never had a boy to comment onlove so can't help there.

In regards to season we got Izzie done before her first season as that is what we were advised to do by our breeder & our vet if we did not intend to breed with her in the future, although I know people have different opinions on when to spay girls & it can be a personal choice.

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

marzy said:


> turi
> our boycie goes doggy day care too ..
> even with bitches who haven't been done and all fine !
> good luck with future pup xx
> ...


Thanks Marzy! Does he enjoy day care? 



lola24 said:


> I love the name roo- i wanted to have a red one called roo but would spell it roux.
> In my house we have (at the moment) Maggie, Izzi, Lola, Dexter and Finlay.
> I like names that i don't hear a lot at work. We had one dog register last week called ezri which went in my book of potential names (for the future of course!). I also like girly names like dolly, layla, lilly, tegan, kita etc etc!


Marcus and I have discussed the spelling - it would depend on the colour. If it was a red dog then we'd use Roux, if a blonde dog then Roo! 

Other names that we like are:

Barley 
Bruno 
Furgle
Noddy
Ourson
Ralph
Jona
Tintin
Nellie
Margo
Lori
and Nutmeg.

Such a difficult decision!



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> My Izzie absolutely loves everyone haha, but when she first came home she seemed obsessed with men  As in she loves mine & my sisters boyfriends to bits lol. I've never had a boy to comment onlove so can't help there.
> 
> In regards to season we got Izzie done before her first season as that is what we were advised to do by our breeder & our vet if we did not intend to breed with her in the future, although I know people have different opinions on when to spay girls & it can be a personal choice.
> 
> x


Realistically I think we're going to make our decision based on personality. Anne's pups are chosen at five weeks so we should have an idea by then! 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Roo 
Baxter 
Nutmeg 

Get my vote .. but Like I said I would better off askinbg Cockapoo Ken his opinion .. he always picks the good names  

I am so excited for you Turi .. and your spreadsheet is credit to you .. lol I added a few notes to it myself ... nothing wrong with be organised xxx

Your new baby, I mean puppy would love a Hugo & Hennie cushion for bedtime ... oh well cockapoos are for spoiling xxx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

he loves it 
its his 2nd home 
he knows when he's going he gets up in morn and sits by door waiting to go Danny s doggy day care ! 
when I pick him up he's usually on the other dogs chewing one of their bones xx 
mar xx 

I was worried 1st day he went and rang her every hour ..... lol but 
I have no worries ..
he stays there for holidays too xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

If you get a little brown boy Nutmeg would be sooooooo cute!

We always knew we wanted a boy, a choccie boy! So we were lucky  

I have my fingers crossed Turi!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Fair enough  Every cockapoo i've met has had a lovely personality though so good luck choosing your favourite  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Roo
> Baxter
> Nutmeg
> 
> ...


Who is Cockapoo Ken?! 

I'm so excited too. February isn't TOO far away now 

I saw Hugo and Hennie at Discover Dogs. Swoooooon. Luckily my Mum is a great seamstress so we're going down to Shepherd's Bush Market (West London) to get some floral fabric to make a crate cover and bed. Can't wait! 



marzy said:


> he loves it
> its his 2nd home
> he knows when he's going he gets up in morn and sits by door waiting to go Danny s doggy day care !
> when I pick him up he's usually on the other dogs chewing one of their bones xx
> ...





Rufini said:


> If you get a little brown boy Nutmeg would be sooooooo cute!
> 
> We always knew we wanted a boy, a choccie boy! So we were lucky
> 
> I have my fingers crossed Turi!!


Thank you. I don't think a chocolate boy is likely but you're right, Nutmeg would be perfect. In any case, Marcus has nagged me down about a blonde Cockapoo. Obviously one blonde (me!) wasn't enough. 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Fair enough  Every cockapoo i've met has had a lovely personality though so good luck choosing your favourite  x


Thank you Laura! You know I'll document it on here!!!

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi said:


> Who is Cockapoo Ken?!
> JoJo's best half ... he hates me calling him that .. hard not too when he is lying on the floor playing with our dogs
> 
> I'm so excited too. February isn't TOO far away now
> ...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Turi said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Cockapoo Ken?!
> ...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Roo......I love Roo. J x


Oh, that's a brilliant name, I also like Mouse


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I love Roo too! That's what I often call Rufus for short.

The choice of names is an interesting process. We knew we wanted a blonde boy from JD and that's what we put a deposit down for. We were dead set on calling him Merlin. When the time came to select from the two blonde boys in the litter we chose the darker one and .....Merlin just didn't suit him. We all drove away and said the same thing ......he just wasn't a Merlin. We sat in silence for about 30 mins and I suddenly shouted out 'Rufus!' and the whole family replied with an enthusiastic 'yes!'. Rufus wasn't even on our shortlist.  

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh, that's a brilliant name, I also like Mouse


Mouse is so cute! 



Cockapoodledoo said:


> I love Roo too! That's what I often call Rufus for short.
> 
> The choice of names is an interesting process. We knew we wanted a blonde boy from JD and that's what we put a deposit down for. We were dead set on calling him Merlin. When the time came to select from the two blonde boys in the litter we chose the darker one and .....Merlin just didn't suit him. We all drove away and said the same thing ......he just wasn't a Merlin. We sat in silence for about 30 mins and I suddenly shouted out 'Rufus!' and the whole family replied with an enthusiastic 'yes!'. Rufus wasn't even on our shortlist.
> 
> Karen xx


Sounds like Roo might be a winner... I do still like Rupert though. Ooooo, decisions decisions! 

Karen, I imagine that like you we'll pick up our puppy and have to start all over again on the whole naming process. 

And of course we may end up choosing a girl which would change things... 

Turi x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Turi said:


> Sounds like Roo might be a winner... I do still like Rupert though. Ooooo, decisions decisions!
> Turi x


Ahhhhh, Rupert .....Roo for short! 

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ahhhhh, Rupert .....Roo for short!
> 
> Karen xx


Exactly! Rupert the bear AND Roo the Cockapoo in one!

Turi x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Rupert is the best possible name for a poo!!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Rupert is the best possible name for a poo!!!!


I agree 

Turi x


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I've just caught up with this thread. 
Congratulations Turi, my fingers are crossed for you! I like Rupert (roo for short) and Barley! 
Darrons current favourite name for our pup-to-be is Ollie, and I really like it... but he keeps singing the 'Ollie Ollie Ollie boobies in the trolley' song and I think that'll drive me insane over the next 12-15 years!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> I've just caught up with this thread.
> Congratulations Turi, my fingers are crossed for you! I like Rupert (roo for short) and Barley!
> Darrons current favourite name for our pup-to-be is Ollie, and I really like it... but he keeps singing the 'Ollie Ollie Ollie boobies in the trolley' song and I think that'll drive me insane over the next 12-15 years!


Hi Julie

Thank you! 

I like Ollie too... (not so sure about the boobies bit ). So are you hoping for a boy?!

Turi x


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats on finding a breeder you like, i have also decided on Anne for our cockapoo  its not until summer though, so we need to contact Anne again closer to the time. 
I will now follow your posts like a hawk to see how you get on lol, eeek exiting :star:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Mandie said:


> Congrats on finding a breeder you like, i have also decided on Anne for our cockapoo  its not until summer though, so we need to contact Anne again closer to the time.
> I will now follow your posts like a hawk to see how you get on lol, eeek exiting :star:


Hi Mandie

I don't think I've seen you on here before - hi! 

So excited to hear you'll be getting a pup from Anne too. I will write up as much as I can when we bring our little on home!

Turi x


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

Turi said:


> Hi Mandie
> 
> I don't think I've seen you on here before - hi!
> 
> ...



I am new to the site, well joined a long time ago but have only just started posting. I am so exited about getting the pup from Anne,  and i cant wait to follow and read everything when you bring him / her home 

I finish university this year, and as soon as i am finished i will be contacting Anne again lol. I am so exited and i have ages to wait, you must be ecstatic.

Mandy x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Mandie said:


> I am new to the site, well joined a long time ago but have only just started posting. I am so exited about getting the pup from Anne,  and i cant wait to follow and read everything when you bring him / her home
> 
> I finish university this year, and as soon as i am finished i will be contacting Anne again lol. I am so exited and i have ages to wait, you must be ecstatic.
> 
> Mandy x


Welcome to the forum Mandy :welcome:

I feel your pain with the wait - I've been researching Cockapoos for a while now and am SO impatient. As I'm sure you've gathered the forum is rather addictive so will keep you busy until you get your puppy. I'm also pleased that I joined the forum and have read so many posts - people write things on here that I'd never normally consider and as a first time dog owner I feel like I'm going into dog ownership with my eyes wide open  hee hee!

Turi x


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

Turi said:


> Welcome to the forum Mandy :welcome:
> 
> I feel your pain with the wait - I've been researching Cockapoos for a while now and am SO impatient. As I'm sure you've gathered the forum is rather addictive so will keep you busy until you get your puppy. I'm also pleased that I joined the forum and have read so many posts - people write things on here that I'd never normally consider and as a first time dog owner I feel like I'm going into dog ownership with my eyes wide open  hee hee!
> 
> Turi x


Thanks for the welcome 

I think i am very similar to you, i have been researching forever lol. There is so much to think about and learn, but as you have said you will be going into dog ownership with eyes wide open. I notice on another thread that you have been reading Gwen Baileys, perfect puppy book, i have just ordered it off Amazon, i really cant wait to read it


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I really enjoyed the book – I hope you find it useful. I’m being a bossy little madam and making every family member read it! And, like you, I’ve already bought loads of stuff. Terrible I know!

Turi x


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

lol its so much fun though buying things, i really enjoy all the planning / shopping lol. I love being prepared


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Turi,

It doesn't matter to me whether the pup is male or female anymore. The spaying issue worried me at first as it seems like such a big op for a little pup, but with the keyhole surgery more widely available I'm not quite as worried now. When the perfect pup comes bouncing along on selection day it won't make a bit of difference for me whether its an Ollie or an Izzy!
Hubbie however has read that a females urine is likely to do more damage to his lawn, so hes edging towards a boy, but I think it'll be the digging not the weeing that ruins his lawn. 
Like you I just can't wait to bring my baby home! I've also been reading Gwen Baileys The Perfect Puppy. I bought it after I read her Puppy School book, which is also a simple step by step guide to basic training.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jule he is right, a girls wee is strong & it does kill parts of the lawn, sorry to say :/ But I wouldn't base my decision entirely on that, all cockapoos are lovely, so i'm sure whichever you decide on you will love it to bits & it'll be gorgeous!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> Hi Turi,
> 
> It doesn't matter to me whether the pup is male or female anymore. The spaying issue worried me at first as it seems like such a big op for a little pup, but with the keyhole surgery more widely available I'm not quite as worried now. When the perfect pup comes bouncing along on selection day it won't make a bit of difference for me whether its an Ollie or an Izzy!
> Hubbie however has read that a females urine is likely to do more damage to his lawn, so hes edging towards a boy, but I think it'll be the digging not the weeing that ruins his lawn.
> Like you I just can't wait to bring my baby home! I've also been reading Gwen Baileys The Perfect Puppy. I bought it after I read her Puppy School book, which is also a simple step by step guide to basic training.


We've always had out cats neutured at six months so I'm not too worried about the op - they bounce back I promise! Nothing like we would if we'd had the same surgery. 

Is Izzy the name you're considering for a girl? Such a sweet name 

We've just bought a new house and whilst we've been busy decorating inside I haven't even bothered to mow the lawn yet. I would like to tackle the garden but part of me thinks it's not worth it at the moment... a puppy in February would probably undo all our hard work! 

What was Puppy School book like in comparison to The Perfect Puppy? 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Jule he is right, a girls wee is strong & it does kill parts of the lawn, sorry to say :/ But I wouldn't base my decision entirely on that, all cockapoos are lovely, so i'm sure whichever you decide on you will love it to bits & it'll be gorgeous!


I'm not too worried about the lawn - I could always pave the garden 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't worry too much either, a dog is wayyy better than a nice grassy garden haha  x


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Don’t get me wrong ladies, if Hubbie had to decide between the grass and a dog, he’d choose the dog every time, he knows the grass will grow back eventually! But he’s one of these strange people who finds cutting his lawn therapeutic, and during the summer months its cut every third day fairly religiously and looks like a lush green carpet. I just wish he found housework as therapeutic! 

With regards to the books I found the The Perfect Puppy book really informative and it covers a much wider range of subjects, where the Puppy School book is just a step by step guide covering the basic training, some of which is also covered in The Perfect Puppy. I like to read so I’ve read and enjoyed both, I’d rather have a good idea about what we should be doing before attending the puppy classes. But for someone like my husband who would prefer to watch a training DVD rather than read a 200 page book, the Puppy School book was great, covered all the basics so we’re at least singing from the same song sheet when it comes to training.

I hope the decorating is going well. We moved into our first house together 5 years ago, and we had much more work to do than I'd first realised. The constant mess and clutter.... YUK, I don't miss that it one little bit! 

P.S: Izzy is currently my favourite girlie name... but they change weekly at the moment


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Julie I would have to second Izzie as the best name  Haha, of course i'm not biased at all!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:iagree: and I love Ollie too


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Julie I would have to second Izzie as the best name  Haha, of course i'm not biased at all!


I have an Izzi too so gets my vote!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> Don’t get me wrong ladies, if Hubbie had to decide between the grass and a dog, he’d choose the dog every time, he knows the grass will grow back eventually! But he’s one of these strange people who finds cutting his lawn therapeutic, and during the summer months its cut every third day fairly religiously and looks like a lush green carpet. I just wish he found housework as therapeutic!


Julie I have quite a small garden and we have managed to fit a decent sized pond, a chicken house and run, flower beds and a patio in it. Just before we got Basil I began to worry about my garden that I had worked hard on for 18 months. We don't have that much grass but I had renewed it with seed last year. 
I got my husband to build a picket fence around my patio with a little gate leading into the main garden. It works a treat. The dogs (I have 3!) have the run of the patio. My older 2 dogs will not toilet on the patio but that's fine as they have two lovely walks a day and last thing at night I pop their leads on and they do a final pee on the verge outside our house. Basil has a section of roll out artificial grass on the patio which he uses to toilet on and we attack it with Jeyes fluid once a week. Basil is not far off not needing the artificial grass now as his ability to hold on has improved massively.
I guess you do what works for you. I have my little garden sanctuary with an unmarked lawn. Perfect!

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> Don’t get me wrong ladies, if Hubbie had to decide between the grass and a dog, he’d choose the dog every time, he knows the grass will grow back eventually! But he’s one of these strange people who finds cutting his lawn therapeutic, and during the summer months its cut every third day fairly religiously and looks like a lush green carpet. I just wish he found housework as therapeutic!
> 
> With regards to the books I found the The Perfect Puppy book really informative and it covers a much wider range of subjects, where the Puppy School book is just a step by step guide covering the basic training, some of which is also covered in The Perfect Puppy. I like to read so I’ve read and enjoyed both, I’d rather have a good idea about what we should be doing before attending the puppy classes. But for someone like my husband who would prefer to watch a training DVD rather than read a 200 page book, the Puppy School book was great, covered all the basics so we’re at least singing from the same song sheet when it comes to training.
> 
> ...


I wish Marcus cared so much about our new lawn (which hasn't, I might add, been mowed since we moved )

I agree - I wouldn't want to wait until puppy classes to start training. Especially as they're such sponges when they're little. I've also looked on youtube for demonstrations on how to train... that might appeal to your husband more? Marcus is halfway through Gwen's Bailey... but has been for six months 

We haven't a great deal to do on the house to be honest. It's more putting up ceiling lights, putting up curtains and buying furniture. We've moved from a one bedroom flat to a three bed house so budgetting has been key! 




Cockapoodledoo said:


> Julie I have quite a small garden and we have managed to fit a decent sized pond, a chicken house and run, flower beds and a patio in it. Just before we got Basil I began to worry about my garden that I had worked hard on for 18 months. We don't have that much grass but I had renewed it with seed last year.
> I got my husband to build a picket fence around my patio with a little gate leading into the main garden. It works a treat. The dogs (I have 3!) have the run of the patio. My older 2 dogs will not toilet on the patio but that's fine as they have two lovely walks a day and last thing at night I pop their leads on and they do a final pee on the verge outside our house. Basil has a section of roll out artificial grass on the patio which he uses to toilet on and we attack it with Jeyes fluid once a week. Basil is not far off not needing the artificial grass now as his ability to hold on has improved massively.
> I guess you do what works for you. I have my little garden sanctuary with an unmarked lawn. Perfect!
> 
> Karen xx


We have patio outside the back door and then grass. Do you think I could teach the puppy to toilet on that rather that on the lawn Karen? If yes, where did you get yours from? 

Turi x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Turi I think dogs will always prefer real grass if they can get to it. The only way really is to fence off the patio. I bought a metre of artificial grass from a garden centre and initially sprayed it with Simple Solution's 'Puppy Aid Training Spray' which encourages pups to wee where you want them to.

We bought picket fence panels from Homebase which Gareth had to adapt as our patio is curved. 

It's a solution which really works for us and the picket fence is not unattractive.

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Turi I think dogs will always prefer real grass if they can get to it. The only way really is to fence off the patio. I bought a metre of artificial grass from a garden centre and initially sprayed it with Simple Solution's 'Puppy Aid Training Spray' which encourages pups to wee where you want them to.
> 
> We bought picket fence panels from Homebase which Gareth had to adapt as our patio is curved.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen - will speak to 'the boss' and see what his plans are for the garden... are garden really isn't huge so space will probably be our first priority

Turi x


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for that Karen, its always nice to hear that we could possibly have the best of both worlds. We live in our garden during the summer months. Plan A is to section off the area of grass that we want pup-to-be to use for toileting. We’ll use the sprays and pee posts to give off the right scent, and start by taking pup to the area when we think he’s ‘in need’ and then shower pup with lots of praise and his favourite treats for toileting in the correct area, ignoring any other pee and poo in the house and garden. If that fails we’ll make a plan B and if all else fails we’ll just re turf in a few years time!
Turi, I’ve been surfing youtube too. I found various Clicker Training videos that were pretty good but I always end up completely distracted looking at cute puppy videos. 
Izzy seems a popular choice. :jumping: Think my other half suggested that name after watching Izzy Stevens on Greys Anatomy.... men.  LOL


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I've spent HOURS youtubing Cockapoos. I can't imagine how much more I'd get done if I didn't! 

We don't have many girlie names stored up... might have to think of some as a contingency in case we fall in love with a girl! 

Turi x


----------

